# Stunning/dramatic horse colors



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

These aren't my horses, but I love these colors!

Grulla









Buttermilk Buckskin









Silver in a black horse


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's my cremello gelding, Mellow. He's a light cream color all over (though he's filthy now) and has a white blaze on his face. You can barely see the blaze, even when you know it's there.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Heres My boy  Silver Black ( his dapples show up good in this one)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Had a silver black grullo (anyone's best guess!) that we raised from 10 weeks old to a 2 y/o and just sold this year.


----------

